# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info

## YannBuntu

Please use this thread for discussion regarding

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info

Support threads/questions should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you.
__________________

----------


## sigo2

can "boot-repair"  fix Ubuntu with ZFS as root filesystem being booted off of ? so far, grub-customizer did all that I needed to get done.

----------

